#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  не совсем по теме

## Ондрий

Вчера у Желязного прочитал:

кит. иероглиф "несчастье" происходит из иероглифа "две женщины под одной крышей".
Это правда или просто шутка такая?

----------


## Топпер

Если это свекровь и невестка, то правда.

----------


## Ersh

Я вспомнил иероглиф 安 an (спокойствие) - там одна женщина под крышей :Smilie:

----------

